# rent allowance April when is it due



## Deleted 15555 (8 Apr 2011)

Hi there
Does anyone know when this is due in April. One person told me Thursday 27th and the other told me Monday 25th but 25th is Easter Monday.?

I desperately need this so would appreciate any answers.

Thanks
SBW


----------



## gipimann (8 Apr 2011)

What day do you normally receive it?   How often is it paid to you?   Payment days and frequencies can vary.


----------



## Deleted 15555 (8 Apr 2011)

I don't normally get it. I have a house where the tenant hasn't paid the rent in months and SW have agreed to pay it to me. One crowd said it would be paid on 27th and another (SWO) on 25th (I thought it was the last Monday of the month as they used to pay it to me on that date for a previous tenant). The last Monday is 25th but this is Easter Monday so I was wondering as its for 1600 and I am really stuck for it at the moment. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I need to tell the bank when I will be in a position to pay the mortgage.
Many thanks
SBW


----------



## gipimann (8 Apr 2011)

Payments issue during the last week of the calendar month.

There is no specific payment day for Rent Supplement claims (unlike some other SW schemes which have a specific payment day).   The Community Welfare Officer will have assigned a day when the claim was first set up.   

Payment for April would normally be lodged to bank accounts (I'm assuming bank lodgements) between 25th and 29th April.  As Friday 22nd and Monday 25th are bank holidays, lodgements for Mon 25th will be available on Thur 21st.

If it's payment by cheque, then cheques will be issued from Thu 21st onwards, and will take 2 working days to be delivered.


----------



## Deleted 15555 (8 Apr 2011)

Oh fantastic it was the SWO who said the 25th so I presume he knows that off by heart. So here's hoping I will get it on 21st with being so badly in arrears it will be a very welcome payment. Thanks a million for the information and your help.
SBW


----------



## Deleted 15555 (15 Apr 2011)

Was on to Swo today and because my request was
Dealt with by head office they pay on 28th so that's when I will be too. I am really worried as the SWO has asked an officer to investigate my tenant for fraud for a number of reasons the guy in head office advised to hold off this investigation until the rent supplent goes through as it might stop my payment going thru but the SWO seemed to think it will take them longer than 3 weeks to even get around to meeting with the tenant. Anyone have any experience or knowledge of this. As at this stage I am really stuck for the money myself

Many thanks


----------

